# Fantails...



## TahneeMaree (Oct 12, 2009)

So I'm setting my fish tank back up, got a new filter, one that cleans the water instead of just punping air... I've actualy got all the propper water testing kits for the PH and everything... 
Does anyone know a place that has realy pretty Fantails in the southside(of brisbane) area? The only one I know that has nice painted looking ones is at marsden... I could go back there but I was ondering if there are other places... Also can I keep a little cat/sucker fish thing or a small species of yabby/crayfish... thing in with it?

Tahnee.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2009)

sucker fish yerp not sure bout yabby


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 12, 2009)

lol I don't know if they're called yabbies or cray fish or anything else.... those little shrimp looking things that run around on the bottom, I was thinking it might get eaten though?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh those yer probs u find them in ponds. give them a try a used to keep them with mosquito fish had no problems. i say yes u should be able to but keep alot of plants ( fake is ok ) in there


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 12, 2009)

yep they eat the yuck stuff that grows on the plants don't they?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 12, 2009)

I dont think fantails require tropic water do they?

Suckerfish and other tropical species require 24-28degrees usually so you might have problems unless you are heating the water.

Not a good idea to put yabbies in there, unless you only want yabbies.

Also not sure where you could get fantails from, but i want somewhere to sell me fantails in bulk for cheap. They are the slowest swimming goldfish and my croc doesn't need to try hard to get them.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> yep they eat the yuck stuff that grows on the plants don't they?


yer they ate algae


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> I dont think fantails require tropic water do they?
> 
> Suckerfish and other tropical species require 24-28degrees usually so you might have problems unless you are heating the water.
> 
> ...


suckerfish can be tropical or not there are 2 differerent ones both look exactly the same . one lives in coldwater the other tropical


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 12, 2009)

fantails? how boring lol.. Sorry

I dont know where you can get some nice ones, I dont really know the brissy area that well. Why dont you get something like some tetras? then you can have your sucker fish, your fish, and maybe some cherry shrimps  Cherry shrimps are cute! google them.

just my opinion 

Nat


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2009)

zebra danios or other danios r alrite but small


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 12, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> fantails? how boring lol.. Sorry



I like them because they are boring I guess... I used to have this big beautiful one, was orange with a white belly and looked like it had been splattered all ocer with black paint... I just have a soft spot for them ^_^


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2009)

i reckon comets r the best goldfish coz they last the longest


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you do end up going tropical get some loach fish.

I got some loach fish because they were cheap and they clean the bottomscraps in my croc tank, but they are awesome to watch, they swim upside down and chase each other round and have fights. Very cool fish, i spend more time watching the fish than I do looking at the croc. Im going to get another clown loach and a pakistani loach so they can school together this week.
Oh and the have managed to stay alive in the croc tank for months on end now, so i think they are stayers.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> If you do end up going tropical get some loach fish.
> 
> I got some loach fish because they were cheap and they clean the bottomscraps in my croc tank, but they are awesome to watch, they swim upside down and chase each other round and have fights. Very cool fish, i spend more time watching the fish than I do looking at the croc. Im going to get another clown loach and a pakistani loach so they can school together this week.
> Oh and the have managed to stay alive in the croc tank for months on end now, so i think they are stayers.


i have both those loaches i have big healthy and great colour ones i loveee them they r so cool


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 12, 2009)

how many fantails were you after? if your were only interested in like 5, buy they from a pet store.


----------



## morgs202 (Oct 12, 2009)

You're better off with a snail or two than a sucker. The best sucking catfish for cold water is sometimes called a chinese sucking loach, or even just sucking catfish. they're long and fairly slim, and either brown or gold, however they can sometimes turn quite nasty and try to suck the slime coat and scales off the side of slower moving fish


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know about the fish, but I love fantails the lolly.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 12, 2009)

what morgs202 is spot on! there common name is a golden sucking cat the problem is they also prefer there water over 18 degrees, they cab live in colder but more prone to problems if kept in cold water.
in regards to a yabbie, no no and no, they will shred your fish, might not happen over night but it will happen, wether its shreds through there stomach or there fins, they will do it.
remember to cycle your tank for a good period of time before getting any fish, put a live plant in there then add one or two fish, never all at once and to plat it safe not more then 2 at once.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 12, 2009)

D: all I want is one big fantail goldfish and maybe a few small commets or fantails... nothing spectacular


----------



## miss2 (Oct 12, 2009)

good luck


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah I know, got the tank setting up going at the moment, gonna let it run for a week before looking at fish


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 13, 2009)

well sometimes the more boring fish are the good ones 
have fun getting your fishies!


----------

